# Conroe south end submerge danger



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Steer clear of this area circle in black.Hit something solid damage to my motor.Took chunks of metal off my boat.I have a flat bottom boat and my motor was no more than 2 1/2 to 3 feet below the water.


----------



## tbone2374 (Feb 27, 2010)

*Stumps!*

Those stumps actually go even further around that point, to the North, and East... I've seen the stumps, when Lady Conroe, was 4' low!


----------



## Bluiis (Aug 20, 2005)

*Can't Resist*

Hey Bruce, I just can't resist this.
#19 says Break Water. LOL

Seriously, sorry to hear about your misfortune. 
You can go with me till your boat get fixed.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Bluiis said:


> Hey Bruce, I just can't resist this.
> #19 says Break Water. LOL
> 
> Seriously, sorry to hear about your misfortune.
> You can go with me till your boat get fixed.


Thanks for the offer Mr.Bluiis,but the fish there seems to recognize my boat and swim right over.If I go on your boat it too might end up with a hole in the boat,if you know what I mean.

What is Break Water? Is it a barrier? If it is than its submerge.Expect more boat to get damage.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

If thats by diamond heads ramp there was a **** going south from the ramp


----------



## Roosters Tackle (May 25, 2012)

I have fished that area for years and haven't had a problem. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Wett'n my Hooks (Mar 26, 2011)

Yep, you get to close to the bank there, and it is just a matter of time.


----------



## CrappyFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

Wett'n my Hooks said:


> Yep, you get to close to the bank there, and it is just a matter of time.


 + 1


----------



## ChrisH2 (May 22, 2010)

Sorry to hear about the damage to your boat. At least everyone on the boat is safe and can fish another day. I hope the damage does not keep you off the water for too long.


----------



## Lakeside_TXN (Mar 18, 2014)

Man I fish that area, no lie, every time I've hit the water since I started fishing Conroe five years ago, and I STILL give that point a VERY wide berth when I'm running. Spent some time visually looking at the top of that ridge when the water was down and there are some certified motor killers on top of that thing. No rhyme or reason to where they are either.


----------



## ranger374v (Dec 23, 2010)

Bruce how deep is the area when u hit it? Is must be close to shore line.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

I look at the fish finder It read 15 feet.I was not too close to shore.What I hit I guaranteed its not a tree stump.The metal got cut clean off my motor.


----------



## CrappyFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

Those breakwaters are made of huge piles of rocks or broken up concrete and cover a wide area. I was there Today and checked out the area you were talking about. I'll be more careful in that area from now on.


----------



## brucevannguyen (Oct 21, 2012)

Thanks CF.I'm still shaken up by that experience the minute you mention rocks.I knew it had to be something hard down there.Shave the aluminum from my motor clean off.Did you see it on DI or SI I would like to check it out myself too and mark that areas. Sorry I had to ask but who's the IDIOT that would pour a bunch of rocks down there and not think about the potential of some one hitting it.Not very smart person or persons.


----------



## CrappyFisher (Mar 11, 2013)

brucevannguyen said:


> Thanks CF.I'm still shaken up by that experience the minute you mention rocks.I knew it had to be something hard down there.Shave the aluminum from my motor clean off.Did you see it on DI or SI I would like to check it out myself too and mark that areas. Sorry I had to ask but who's the IDIOT that would pour a bunch of rocks down there and not think about the potential of some one hitting it.Not very smart person or persons.


No...didn't think about the screen shots.


----------

